# Let's give this a go



## Kev hall (21 Jan 2016)

After joining yesterday, I had to try this this mud thing, so went out in the shed and found and old shrimp tank a bag of mud, going to get a nano heater root wood and sand from lfs tonight, I'm gonna just add water and see what happens, when can I add dapania and plants, thanks for reading


----------



## Kev hall (21 Jan 2016)

That's the water in, 4 bags of fleas and some cuttings from the main tank


----------



## Kev hall (24 Jan 2016)

Today it's really cloudy, gonna do a 50% water change, the plants are looking alright, anyone got any advice plse


----------



## PARAGUAY (24 Jan 2016)

Hi Kev have seen Troi s tutorial on soil substrate


----------



## Kev hall (25 Jan 2016)

I'm sure I have, too be honest I've read too much my heads boggled lol, I think I've sorted it now


----------



## PARAGUAY (27 Jan 2016)

Ha ha know exactly what you mean,the more you find out the more you see little contradictions.Just a matter of what set up you want and have a go.I tend to look and read more of set ups from someone like George Farmers and the tutorials and then have a go.Good thing about UKAPS might be different opinions but it all helps with the basics


----------



## Kev hall (17 Feb 2016)

I'm still here, the tank is doing well I've got daphinia, snails and a few cherry shrimp, one plant died off but the rest are all looking good.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Feb 2016)

Hi Kev, Any  photos


----------



## faizal (20 Feb 2016)

Yeah... photos please...


----------



## Kev hall (10 Mar 2016)

I ain't been home in a month,looking forward too seeing it myself


----------

